# Cucumber Mojitos



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cypress said:


> I have to say, cucumber mojitos are one of the most refreshing drinks to have with a cigar. The cucumbers and mint cleanse the pallet quite nicely, and the rum and simply syrup ads a subtle sweetness to it. I got hooked on those at a martini bar here in downtown Colorado Springs. Now I am a big fan of mojitos and believe the best ones around without flying to Cuba are in Mexico City. The ones over here at Rendezvous Martini bar are second best.


I am somewhat of a mojito connaisour, I make them all the time ... But I have to say, I have never tried a cucumber mojito! I WILL THOUGH!

But I do agree ... A mojito (when made right) goes very well with some cigars. I actually really enjoy it with a padron 2000 or 3000 ... The mint goes very good with the cocoa flavors in that cigar!


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Robbie,

Do you have a good recipe for a Mojito?
I can never get the mint flavor profile strong enough. Not sure if it the mint I am buying for the way I am crushing it?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Benaj85 said:


> Robbie,
> 
> Do you have a good recipe for a Mojito?
> I can never get the mint flavor profile strong enough. Not sure if it the mint I am buying for the way I am crushing it?


yes ... there are two things that need to be done right for a mojito to taste authentically great, the first is to make (not buy) the simple syrup yourself! I usually make about a gallon at a time and then keep it in the fridge. now I use a 2-1 water to sugar ratio and I like to use RAW sugar. 
the second is how & when to crush the mint leaves. first, obviously make sure they're fresh! I actually have a mint plant in my back yard, so mine are always fresh! lol 
Per glass, toss a good 5-6 mint leaves at the bottom, then squeeze the juice of about half to 3/4 of a lime and then toss the lime slices in, then pour a small splash of the simple syrup and gently smash it with the muddler. add another splash of simple syrup, add ice and Bacardi Superior Rum and mix it all up good. 
Now sit back and enjoy!!!

also, some people use powdered sugar instead of simple syrup, and it actually tastes pretty good that way also! ... im just old fashioned i guess!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have also seen people use agave nectar instead of simple syrup. That comes out well too. Just dont use granulated sugar. I went to one high end Latin fusion restaurant in San Antonio on the River Walk and they used it. Let me tell you that gritty mojitos are nasty. I ended up waking out of the place as they over cooked my skirt steak after waiting an hour to get my food.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Come on Cubanrob19, there is much better rum out there for Mojito's than Bacardi. Probably any rum is better than that, you might as well make the Mojito with Vodka, absolutely no flavor at all. What you need to put in a Mojito, if you can't get Havana Club, is 10 Cane, made in Trinidad. You can get it in most decent liquor stores. It is more expensive than Bacardi, but you will be thankful you used it. Recipe looks good, but you forgot the Club Soda.

Tbsp of Simple Syrup, 6 to 8 Mint Leaves, 1/2 to 3/4 lime (sliced) depending on size. Muddle these ingredients together. Fill glass with ice, 1/2 10 Cane rum and 1/2 club soda, stir, and enjoy. 

Now, I have have had a cucumber mojito at a bar in Hawaii called Rum Fire. Little twist, they also use Lavender in it. That was one hell of a Mojito, and really refreshing.

Also try a Strawberry Mojito, same ingredients, but use 1/2 Lime and 2 or 3 Strawberries sliced. That is an excellent drink with a mild cigar.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Seminole said:


> Come on Cubanrob19, there is much better rum out there for Mojito's than Bacardi. Probably any rum is better than that, you might as well make the Mojito with Vodka, absolutely no flavor at all. What you need to put in a Mojito, if you can't get Havana Club, is 10 Cane, made in Trinidad. You can get it in most decent liquor stores. It is more expensive than Bacardi, but you will be thankful you used it. Recipe looks good, but you forgot the Club Soda.
> 
> Tbsp of Simple Syrup, 6 to 8 Mint Leaves, 1/2 to 3/4 lime (sliced) depending on size. Muddle these ingredients together. Fill glass with ice, 1/2 10 Cane rum and 1/2 club soda, stir, and enjoy.
> 
> ...


my bad ... your right, forgot the club soda!

but I happen to like bacardi! ... maybe because its because Im a descendant of the original owner and i grew up drinking it ... but yea, I like it. 
Its my second favorite behind Havana Club

but then again ... it just figures that I would be having a conflict with you ... I'm a Hurricane!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> my bad ... your right, forgot the club soda!
> 
> but I happen to like bacardi! ... maybe because its because Im a descendant of the original owner and i grew up drinking it ... but yea, I like it.
> Its my second favorite behind Havana Club
> ...


I was just giving you a hard time, but now that I know you are a Cane, the gloves are off! :mischief: The Bacardi Superior to me is just ok, will get it at a bar if there is nothing else. The Bacardi 8 on the other hand is a great sipper, and if you are lucky enough to get a hold of the Reserva Limitada (not in US), that is a treat. Try the 10 Cane sometime, the best rum for a Mojito in my opinion, you will be happy you did.


----------



## Joe2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

What mint should be used for Mojitos? I havent found a clear answer between peppermint or spearmint. I am using spearmint and rather enjoy the ones I make, so even if peppermint is the correct choice I will continue with spearmint.

Just wondering out of curiosity and wondering if I should plant peppermint along with the spearmint next year.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Seminole said:


> I was just giving you a hard time, but now that I know you are a Cane, the gloves are off! :mischief: The Bacardi Superior to me is just ok, will get it at a bar if there is nothing else. The Bacardi 8 on the other hand is a great sipper, and if you are lucky enough to get a hold of the Reserva Limitada (not in US), that is a treat. Try the 10 Cane sometime, the best rum for a Mojito in my opinion, you will be happy you did.


I very much enjoy Bacardi 8 ... I always have a bottle of that on my bar! And when I want to sip some spirits with a nice stogie, it will either be that or my St Remy VSOP French Brandy.
I will def try the 10 Cane, Ill prob try to find it sometime this week.

I have not tried the Reserva Limitada, but I have heard some good stuff on it. But the few times that I have gotten my hand on a bottle of Havana Club ... Oh Yea ... Thats some good stuff right there!!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Joe2010 said:


> What mint should be used for Mojitos? I havent found a clear answer between peppermint or spearmint. I am using spearmint and rather enjoy the ones I make, so even if peppermint is the correct choice I will continue with spearmint.
> 
> Just wondering out of curiosity and wondering if I should plant peppermint along with the spearmint next year.


They're traditionally made with spearmint leaves ... I have never had one with peppermint leaves, don't know how different it would taste.

If you really enjoy mojitos ... I would recommend getting a nice 3 gallon planter and plant yourself a spearmint seed ... they are very low maintenance and you will always have the freshest leaves in your drink! :nod::nod::nod:


----------

